# Help identifying this knife



## labor of love (Jun 16, 2022)

I sharpened up this knife for a guy at work, was pretty impressed with the steel. I was expecting something rather difficult but it took a great edge quick. He doesn’t know what knife it is. Anybody know? I’m guessing maybe yoshihiro?


----------



## Atso_J (Jun 18, 2022)

What I'm seeing there is 野良 (Nora). Pretty sure about the first one, not entirely sure about the second one. Searching 野良 包丁 doesn't yield much to grab onto so I might be off there...


----------

